
Kamon: Japanese family crests - France98
http://blog.presentandcorrect.com/100-kamon
======
colmvp
The site took ripped all the images from original source without including the
Japanese translation of the crest and just presented on their own blog in a
list. Sure, they credited the source, but the idea of ripping all content from
another site without really adding much to it seems kind of scummy. For
example, if I liked an illustrator, I'd just choose a few of their works to
highlight while linking back to their website to see the remainder of images.

------
brudgers
Background on kamon (家紋):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mon_(emblem)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mon_\(emblem\))

~~~
icanhackit
The Wikipedia page contains a link to some 6939 _Mon_ here:
[https://x181.secure.ne.jp/~x181007/kamon/goodslist.cgi](https://x181.secure.ne.jp/~x181007/kamon/goodslist.cgi)

------
showerst
Sakana restaurant in DC has really cool placemats that are tiled with these.
They look similar to
[http://www.zazzle.com/kamon_pattern_cloth_place_mat-19322318...](http://www.zazzle.com/kamon_pattern_cloth_place_mat-193223188462171600)

------
cbracken
For a much larger collection, there's
[http://kamondb.com](http://kamondb.com). The navbar at the top jumps between
categories. e.g. Plant-related kamon:
[http://kamondb.com/plant](http://kamondb.com/plant).

------
imron
Good to see the Triforce in there.

------
wyclif
It's interesting how the first one looks like a triquetra. John Bonham (of Led
Zeppelin) would have no doubt been pleased.

~~~
zorpner
It's a set of Borromean rings, a personal favorite "knot" (really a braid) of
mine and a remarkably common occurrence in iconography once you start looking
for them:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borromean_rings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borromean_rings)

